# resume writing service



## valsecchi.mrc (Nov 11, 2010)

anybody has experience of using a service for rewriting its own resume?

thanks a lot!


----------



## aussiebabr (May 30, 2012)

*service*

I used a service called resumizer . com, it was diy but with the info they provided I easily rewrote it myself.


----------



## John...WW (Nov 27, 2011)

More than happy for you to check us out and look at the free sample in our news section. Our approach is to keep working with you until you are happy with the result.

Would be wrong not to mention this!!!


John


----------



## garden sheds (Dec 31, 2010)

I don't use a service. I write them myself but I make sure I back up my strengths and abilities in the resume. The more precise you are in highlighting your achievements, the more chances the employers will notice you.


----------



## Perfect (Jun 6, 2012)

I generally don't use a service - and I guess it really depends on the the type of job you are going for whether or not you employ a professional. I am a professional resume/ cover letter writer so that's why I don't bother. But if it is say "your dream job" I would highly recommend getting a professionals advice. However research them first. you can usually tell the good from the bad by their websites. If it looks dodgy chances are it is.


----------



## bellatwain (Sep 18, 2013)

*resume*

Joblessness is an unpleasant experience for any person. When you are hunting for a career, you need all of your tools in place in order to be effective. Hence, it is vital that you avoid these popular resume red flags, as employers will tend to overlook you if any of them appear in the final copy of your CV.


----------

